
Show HN: Remote Job Rocks – The simplest remote job board on the web - tsutomun
https://www.remotejob.rocks/
======
bertomart
I like it, pretty nice! Just used it

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you!(^^)/

------
ShinyCyril
Surely the 'allows remote' column is redundant?

~~~
tsutomun
Not always:)

